# Chattahoochee River Jugging



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Decided to do an afternoon jugging trip since my buddy and I finished our finals today. Figured they would be biting good since it had been raining all day and we just wanted to hit the water. He lives 5 minutes from parramore's boat ramp so we launched at about 5 this afternoon. Started out with 10 jugs and it didn't take too long. We only stayed until 9:30 because his spotlight quit working and it was getting too hard to keep up with the fish and jugs with a hand held flashlight. We ended up with 7 blues and 2 channels. We lost two really nice fish too. They snapped the line as soon as we grabbed the jug (pool noodles). I'd be willing to bet that both were 20+. They could make the jug disappear and come go under the boat and do all sorts of tricks. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=Z3Ge7nliK_U


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice kitties!!!! Way ta catch some table fare!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

nice!! at least your cats aren't fried before u get them in the boat like the river duches fish!!!!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great catch! I guess I need to break out my noodle/jugs here at Lake Weiss. What did you use for bait?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I love jug fishing...


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> Great catch! I guess I need to break out my noodle/jugs here at Lake Weiss. What did you use for bait?


I have a huge freezer that I made into a bait tank to keep bream in it for when I want to go flathead fishing. All along when a bream dies I through it in a ziplock bag and keep them in the freezer. None of the bream we were using were over 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm orig fm Culumbus, GA. Jug fished for channel cat many times using shad we'd dip net from the bottom of the Eagle & Phenix dam. GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

*lol*



TheFlounderPounder said:


> nice!! at least your cats aren't fried before u get them in the boat like the river duches fish!!!!


killing me holmes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!baaaaahaahahahhahaahah yall boys seem to the experts on this shockery


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish for sure


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess you guys tie the jugs off ?
Or do you let them go and go look for them ?
Nice eating mess you'all got.
Mike


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We actually use pool noodles. Cut then in about 12 inch sections and stuff a piece of PVC through it and cap it off and put an eyelet on the end and we put 50lb braid on it. Wrap the top of the noodle with reflective tape on the end and you can see them for miles with a spotlight. Just throw them out and just drift with your boat.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to get the footage up. Enjoy!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Good job! I don't do any river fishing but I get some requests for videos so I'll send some subs your way.


----------

